# PCGH.de: Musikindustrie: Ende der Klagewelle gegen Raubkopierer



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## UTDARKCTF (21. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte lieber gegen die Hersteller von Filesharing Software vorgehen.
Einfach zu sagen "Was die Leute da austauschen ist uns egal " zählt nicht , mehr Kontrolle solte schon sein .
Mit Teamspeak RC3 und dessen neuen Dateiaustausch steht schon der nächste Kandidat in den Startlöchern , mal sehen wie die Teamspeak Provider auf den wahrscheinlich hohen Datenaustasch reagieren !?


----------



## Otep (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm, sehe ich genau so...

Damit wälzt man nur die Arbeit an die Provider...


----------



## clonez (21. Dezember 2008)

das wäre nicht ratsam

filesharing kann man nicht verbieten, es gibt viel zu viele (legale) einsatzgebiete 

nur weil ein großer teil illegal ist, kann man das ganze nicht verbieten.
sonst könnte, man, wenn man so wie du argumentierst, gleich das gesamte internet lahmlegen


----------



## Zsinj (21. Dezember 2008)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Man sollte lieber gegen die Hersteller von Filesharing Software vorgehen.
> Einfach zu sagen "Was die Leute da austauschen ist uns egal " zählt nicht , mehr Kontrolle solte schon sein .
> Mit Teamspeak RC3 und dessen neuen Dateiaustausch steht schon der nächste Kandidat in den Startlöchern , mal sehen wie die Teamspeak Provider auf den wahrscheinlich hohen Datenaustasch reagieren !?


also willst du freeware/ open source verbieten? 
Den die allermeisten Programme sind auf dem Gebiet sind freeware/ open source. 
Das würde vor allem die Hersteller von Bezahlprogrammen freuen.


----------



## Naraya (21. Dezember 2008)

ich finds ok, wenn die provider nich ihre kunden belangen wollen.
ich freu mich drüber, das mein provider sagt, nein ich tu meinem kunden nichts. Das wäre ja so als müsste nen autohersteller aufpassen, wem der seine autos verkauft, damit nur leute ein auto haben, die vernünftig fahren. 
das verlangt ja auch keiner. 

Die andere frage is, warum läd ich denn musik, spiele, filme????
ich saß neulich im kino und hab max schmerz geguckt und dachte mir danach, kacke wärste mal zu hause geblieben und häts star craft gespielt....

mal wieder mehr qualität anbieten oder den scheiß nich so teuer machen


----------



## Otep (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke im heutigen Zeitalter kann man das sehr gut trennen, was erlaubt und verboten ist...

Das Problem ist doch... Haben Sie die AGB's gelesen... klar, wer macht das auch nicht... es müsste von den Filesharing-Providern schon kontrolliert werden... was nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## MasterOhh (21. Dezember 2008)

Die Zusammenarbeit von ISP und Musikmafia wäre das fatalste was uns passieren könnte. Auf diesem Weg wären nämlich sämtliche rechtsstaatlichen Organe aussen vor gelassen. Die MI würde somit zu Ankläger und Richter in einem und die Provider zum Henker. 
Es gibt einen Hauptgrund warum die Musikindustrie in Amiland nicht mehr so viel klagen will. Die haben einfach in der letzten Zeit zuviele Rechtsstreits verloren und auch die aufkommende Welle der Gegenklagen kostet denen imens viel Geld. 

Ob die Provider wirklich Willens sind zu Lakaien der MI zu werden steht noch in den Sternen. Hier in dt. wird mittlerweile hart um jeden Kunden gerungen, da geht man nicht einfach her und sperrt dem zahlenden Verbraucher den Zugang zum Internet. Das geht vieleicht ein paar mal, aber irgendwann ist da auch eine kritische Masse erreicht ab der es für die ISPs teuer wird. (Vorallem wenn nicht alle Provider mitmachen)


----------



## MR_Metall (21. Dezember 2008)

meiner meinung nach ist das genau so sinnlos wie die klagen gegen einzelpersonen...bis die mal einen erwischt haben, hat derjenige seine kopie schon seinen freunden etc gegeben und die wiederum ihren usw....die lösung ist eigentlich recht simpel....cd's, dvd's, games etc müssen wesentlich billiger werden...und sachen wie drm müssen ebenfalls abgeschafft werden...dann wäre ich auch bereit, mehr zu kaufen....(und ich denke viele andere auch)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Dezember 2008)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Man sollte lieber gegen die Hersteller von Filesharing Software vorgehen.
> Einfach zu sagen "Was die Leute da austauschen ist uns egal " zählt nicht , mehr Kontrolle solte schon sein .
> Mit Teamspeak RC3 und dessen neuen Dateiaustausch steht schon der nächste Kandidat in den Startlöchern , mal sehen wie die Teamspeak Provider auf den wahrscheinlich hohen Datenaustasch reagieren !?


Öhm .... dann müsste noch ne ganze Ecke weiterer Programme rausgefilterter werden .... z.B. ICQ oder so ziemlich jedweder andere Instant Messenger, ein beachtlicher Teil der Chaträume  mit Share-Funktion, Skype, besagte Teamspeakversion, E-Mail-Anhänge (reicht ja für so 30 MP3s), private Uploaddienste, Streamseiten ala Youtube (da man von denen auch "aufnehmen" kann via Zusatzprogramm) ....

BTW gäbe es aber ganz andere Möglichkeiten der Verteilung, entweder, man ließe einfach alles über Proxys laufen (viel Spaß @ Provider / MI beim "Erwischen" , besonders, wennn es sich um gepackte und gecyptete Dateien handeln würde ^^ ) , oder man erldeigt das ganze "unbeheligt" in kleinen Kreisen per Direktdatenverbindungen , über kleine private Share-Server .... alternativ kann man Daten auch "auslagern" und unter anderem Namen, versteckt in anderen Ordnern (z.B. ein 1 Gigabyte Zip Archiv mit MP3's "in" nem Jpeg Bild verstecken, via Konsolenbefehl in Windoof, und alles einfach in ein privates Onlinealbum hochladen ... NIEMAND lädt alle Bilder und prüft diese !!! Da wär die MI der größte arbeitgeber der Welt, mit Millionen Prüfern ! xD) Oder man ist ganz schlau, "streamt" der Content, wie Musik / Filme nur auf den eigenen PC, und speichert die temporär auf dem PC zwischengespeicherten Daten ohne das die Website das mitbekommen würde ...... dann gibts noch ein paar richtig "interessante" Methoden, die ich hier aber lieber net poste ...


Da können die sich auf den Kopf stellen, aber das Leechen werden die nicht unterbinden können, da müssen die sich was anderes ausdenken .... wie z.B. die ewig bestehende Vorderung nach besseren, günstigeren Vertriebskonzepten .... Strafverfolgung, und vor allem Prävention, hier der Kopierschutz (unser aller Liebling, wer installiert nicht gerne ne Stunde an GTA 4 rum ?!  ) haben ja mittlerweile bewiesen schlicht versagt zu haben .... wär ja mal ein Anfang, diesen (teueren !) Müll gleich weg zu lassen, und das als direkte Preissenkung weiterzureichen .... bzw. könnten die auch was über Onlineplattformen only reißen, gegen Steam z.B. hab ich nix mehr, kaufe dort aufgrund der Bequemlichkeit sogar die Spiele direkt, besonders die, die ich später wohl auch online zocke (Autoupdates, keine Disc nötig, kein sichtbarer Kopierschutz sind halt schon ein Vorteil) .... aber die "klassische Abwehrtaktik" ist aufgrund der technischen Möglichkeiten und ein "klein" wenig "krimineller" Gedankenkraft eh machtlos .... am Ende triffts eh nur ein paar Naive und es wird munter weiter gemacht mit dem geschäftsschädigendem Leechen, worunter meist eh nur die ehrlichen Kunden leiden (Kopierschutz -.-)


----------



## Nef (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja, mehr Qualität und Herzblut, und nich nur $$ sehen. Denn wenn ein Künstler ein Album macht das einen vom Hocker haut wird man das auch vielleicht kaufen, ausserdem IST es nun mal so das man über das Interner, sei es über Youtoube, filesharing oder irgendwelche andere Sachen an seine Musik kommt.

Früher als Kind hab ich Songs aus dem Radio aufgenommen, heute ist das anders.... da möchte man gleich wissen wer es is und sich als mp3 besorgen, wo ist da der große unterschied?

aber naja, die machen das schon


----------



## clonez (21. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie wird hier völlig an der funktionsweise von filesharing vorbeigeredet

es ist unmöglich, dateien zu bannen/löschen, da

a) es hunderte millionen dateien mit teilweise falschen namen gibt, die man selbst mit einem noch so großen team nicht alle ausfinden kann
b) die dateien sich anders als bei hostern nicht auf einem server befinden, sondern auf den festplatten anderer user (und die dateien auch nicht über einen festen server übertragen werden). darum ist es von vornherein unmöglich die dateien zu löschen/ zu sperren

fakt ist, dass die musikindustrie die wende in der industrie viel zu spät erkannt hat und nun verzweifelt versucht, die scherben zusammenzukehren 

btw, wenn ich musik haben will, dann nehm ich sie von web-radios auf;
umsonst, gleiche quali wie cd und völlig legal (ich geb doch keinen euro für ein stück aus, was ich in höchstens 3 min auf der platte haben kann)....


----------



## UTDARKCTF (21. Dezember 2008)

Zsinj schrieb:


> also willst du freeware/ open source verbieten?
> Den die allermeisten Programme sind auf dem Gebiet sind freeware/ open source.
> Das würde vor allem die Hersteller von Bezahlprogrammen freuen.


 Bitte noch mal lesen , nicht verbieten sondern eine gewisse Kontrollpflicht sollte schon drin sein .


----------



## Smoke (21. Dezember 2008)

MR_Metall schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist das genau so sinnlos wie die klagen gegen einzelpersonen...bis die mal einen erwischt haben, hat derjenige seine kopie schon seinen freunden etc gegeben und die wiederum ihren usw....die lösung ist eigentlich recht simpel....cd's, dvd's, games etc müssen wesentlich billiger werden...und sachen wie drm müssen ebenfalls abgeschafft werden...dann wäre ich auch bereit, mehr zu kaufen....(und ich denke viele andere auch)



Jo!! Wenn alles nicht so übertrieben teuer wäre.... Ich finde die Musicindustrie (und auch Film... und Software sowieso) hat genug geld!!! Schaut euch mal die Traumhäuser und Autosammlungen der Stars an!!! Nur weils für die private zweitinsel nicht mehr geereicht hat, wird gegen die Filesharer geklagt!! ttzzzeee


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Dezember 2008)

Die beste Lösung wäre es, wenn man bisher illegale Downloads erlauben würde. Dann hätte jeder die Möglichkeit, Musik oder Filme vor dem Kauf zu testen.
Filesharer geben nachweislich mehr Geld für Musik aus, weil sie mehr Musik und auch unbekannte Künstler kennen lernen und sich das kaufen, was sie gut finden.
Wenn die Medienindustrie Qualität zu fairen Preisen bieten würde, dann würden wieder mehr Leute Musik, etc. kaufen.

Das Wort "Raubkopierer" passt mir auch nicht, weil es nichts mit Raub zu tun hat. Man kann diese Leute doch auch Warez-Fans nennen, anstatt sie als Diebe hinzustellen.

Auch wenn ich eine eher positive Haltung zum Filesharing habe, rate ich dringend davon ab, illegale Handlungen zu begehen!


----------



## madgerrit39 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte das wäre in den GEZ Gebühren alles mit drin...
17,95 ab nächstem Jahr pro Monat, da kann man ja wohl ne ordentliche Flatrate erwarten!
GEZ abschaffen! Nie wieder Rundfunkgebühren!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Dezember 2008)

madgerrit39 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre in den GEZ Gebühren alles mit drin...


Die GEZ-Gebühren sind nur für öffentlich-rechtliches TV + Radio da. Der Download von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material ist da nicht drin.


----------



## Play3r (21. Dezember 2008)

Die sollen mal MP3s bzw. CDs billiger machen.

Ist doch klar, dass kein Schlüler oder Student "wertvolle" 15€ für eine CD mit 10 Liedern ausgibt, wenn man sich die Lieder mit paar Klicks illegal beschaffen kann.


Außerdem gibts genug legale Alternativen wie Last.fm, imeem, Radio usw.. da kaufe ich mir doch keine Musik


----------



## Smoke (21. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die GEZ-Gebühren sind nur für öffentlich-rechtliches TV + Radio da. Der Download von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material ist da nicht drin.



Die sind viel zu hoch, dafür das NIEMAND die Offentlich - Rechlichen schaut, ausser Rentner über 60!!! 

Die sollten sich lieber durch Werbung finanzieren wie die Privaten!!!


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (21. Dezember 2008)

Also ich schau sehr gern 3sat und ZDF-Info. Da kommt tatsächlich mal die Sendung und nicht nur Werbung die durch Filmschnipsel unterbrochen wird. Außerdem gehen mir diese ganzen Talkshows Castingshows usw gehörig auf den ......


----------



## kearu (21. Dezember 2008)

Smoke schrieb:


> Die sind viel zu hoch, dafür das NIEMAND die Offentlich - Rechlichen schaut, ausser Rentner über 60!!!
> 
> Die sollten sich lieber durch Werbung finanzieren wie die Privaten!!!



Ich bin so froh das es die ÖR gibt. Wenn ich mir den SCH**ß auf den privaten Kanälen anschaue, nach spätestens einer halben Stunde blute ich aus den Ohren und den Augen ... So ein Müll der sich da Fernsehen nennt ... nee nee nee ...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Dezember 2008)

Wenn alle Provider da mit machen, dann ist es für den ersten Moment schon mal nicht schlecht.
Aber die "Raub"-kopierer sind leider nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.
--------
Aber mal nachgefragt... stand das nicht schon mal zur Debatte? Und die Provider haben diesen Vorschlag abgewiesen? Zwecks Datenschutz...


----------



## AMDSpider (21. Dezember 2008)

Also mir reichts schon so sehr von RIA und MPAA und wie die alle heissen, dass ich seit über fünf Jahren kein Lied mehr runtergeladen habe, obwohl ichs zugegebenermassen oft sehr gern tun würde (so wie z.B. das neue Metallica-Album). 
Man kann es aber als Privatperson im deutschsprachigen Raum einfach nicht mehr riskieren, dass einem irgendwelche deutschen geldgeilen Abmahnanwälte und schweizer Anti-Piracy-Serienabmahn-Firmen in Grund und Boden klagen, nur wenn man mal ein paar Songs oder einen Film saugt und GENAU dann zufällig die eigene IP geloggt wird.

Filesharing oder gar der riskante Versuch, in Zeiten wie diesen noch ein Lied runterzuladen, wo es überall nur so wuselt mit inkompetenten geldgeilen Abmahnanwälten, die den ganzen Tag lang nur urheberrechtlich geschütze Bilder bei eBay anzeigen und Filesharer-IPs für Sammelklagen loggen - nein danke! 
Lieber von Kumpels dann und wann DVDs ausleihen und für Eigenbedarf auf die Platte kopieren, das ist (in Österreich) wenigstens nicht illegal, man hat alle Musik und alle Filme, die man so braucht, und man ist auf der sicheren Seite und hat nicht eines unschönen Tages die grünen Männchen vor der Tür stehen oder ein Anwaltsschreiben mit Vorladung und "3000 Euro Strafe pro runtergeladenem Song" im Briefkasten liegen...


----------



## Zoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Die können machen was sie wollen, irgendwelcher Müll an Musik oder verbuggte Software (warum soll ich das bezahlen wenn eh ab Werk "kaputt", grade in Sachen Software die beiden hier ganz prominenten Beispiele) wird gesaugt, was wirklich gut ist wird auch gekauft.


----------



## deftones (21. Dezember 2008)

ich sag mal so "Datenschutz" einen Provider hat es eigentlich nicht zu interresieren. Aber selbst in Deutschland ist es doch erlaubt von Freunden und Verwandten Orginale als Sicherheitskopie zu kopieren man darf sie nur nicht im Großflächig verteilen oder?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Dezember 2008)

deftones schrieb:


> Aber selbst in Deutschland ist es doch erlaubt von Freunden und Verwandten Orginale als Sicherheitskopie zu kopieren man darf sie nur nicht im Großflächig verteilen oder?





> *Bei Musik und Film verhält es sich anders: * Hier ist die Weitergabe von Kopien, wenn das Original nicht kopiergeschützt ist, an Freunde, Verwandte und gute Bekannte derzeit in begrenztem Maß zulässig, solange es Geschenke sind und sich damit keine kommerziellen Absichten verbinden.


Quelle: KLICK


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

1. Tschuldigung, aber 15-20€ für eine CD die nur zur hälfte bespielt ist?!
Auf der dann auch noch 50% müll drauf istß!
Nee, ehrlich, das muss nicht sein...

2. Das Problem ist doch einmal die Qualität und zum anderen der Preis, die Quali spielt sich nicht im Preis wieder oder umgekehrt.

3. Man wird auch nichts gegen "Raubkopierer" machen können, zumal mache sich das ganze erstmal runterladen, sich das dann anhören und ggF dann auch wirklich kaufen...


----------



## Jim-Beam (21. Dezember 2008)

Um was es hier geht ist die sog. *Netzneutralität *

Netzneutralität ? Wikipedia

Das Umschwenken der MIAA ist nur damit begründet, das sie im Weg über den Provider bessere Erfolgschancen sehen. 

In Deutschland wäre sowas rechtlich mehr als problematisch druchzusetzen, da solche Fälle wie ein Anschluss für eine vierer WG der Sippenhaft gleichzusetzen wären. Aber übrigens mit dem EU Vertrag wieder ganz einfach - weil der über dem Grundgesetz stehen würde. Interessant nicht? 

Abgesehen davon, ist die Diskussion sowieso hinfällig. Allein die Gefahr der Voratsdatenspeicherung zwingt einen doch für Downloads anonymte Tauschbörsen wie Stealthnet, Ants oder GNUnet zu verwenden.

Diese schützen mehr als adequat, sodas man sich eine Teilnahme an Diskussionen wie dieser ersparen kann. Emule und Torrent sind mitterweile schlicht und einfach zu alt geworden bzw. haben sich aus vielerlei Gründen nicht so weiterentwickelt und den neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst. 

Ich wette das in 10 Jahren wir alle hier anonyme Tauschbörsen nutzen werden um anonym Demonstrationen zu koordinieren, gegen die Armut und die einer totalititären undemokratischen Herrschaftsform.  

Was sind dagegen schon illegale Downloads, die lediglich die Stelle hinter dem Komma der Jahresbilanz verwässern?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich such mir Lieder die ich gut finde bei Youtube zusammen und lad die da runter. Geht ohne Probleme und ist schlecht nachvollziehbar, bei den Millionen von Seitenbesuchern pro Stunde.

Es gibt auch websites, auf denen freie Künstler völlig kostenlos ihre Musik anbieten. Da sind teils richtig gute Sachen dabei.


Von den 15€ die man im Laden für eine CD bezahlt sieht der eigentliche Künstler vermutlich keine 50 cent. 

PS: Den Ausdruck "Raubkopierer" find ich bescheuert, da Raub ein Diebstahl unter Gewalteinwirkung ist. Viel passender wäre Schwarzkopie.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Dezember 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn alle Provider da mit machen, dann ist es für den ersten Moment schon mal nicht schlecht.


Das würde den Überwachungsstaat nur noch verschlimmern.



> Aber die "Raub"-kopierer sind leider nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.


Du findest es also gut, wenn Warez-Fans verfolgt werden? Die schaden doch niemandem.




Jim-Beam schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, ist die Diskussion sowieso hinfällig. Allein die Gefahr der Voratsdatenspeicherung zwingt einen doch für Downloads anonymte Tauschbörsen wie Stealthnet, Ants oder GNUnet zu verwenden.
> 
> Diese schützen mehr als adequat, sodas man sich eine Teilnahme an Diskussionen wie dieser ersparen kann.


RapidShare ist genauso anonym. Anonyme Tauschbörsen sind sehr langsam. Nicht ohne Grund wandern viele Filesharer zu RapidShare ab, und nicht zu anonymen Tauschbörsen.




GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich such mir Lieder die ich gut finde bei Youtube zusammen und lad die da runter.


Die Qualität ist aber nicht so gut und wenn man ein ganzes Album oder gar eine Diskographie will, muss man es sich selbst zusammensuchen.



> Von den 15€ die man im Laden für eine CD bezahlt sieht der eigentliche Künstler vermutlich keine 50 cent.


Genau. Deswegen zieht das Argument, dass Filesharing den Künstlern schaden würde, auch nicht. Wenn niemand mehr Original-CDs kaufen würde, hätten höchstens die Plattenbosse ein Problem. Die Künstler verdienen sowieso das meiste auf Konzerten.



> PS: Den Ausdruck "Raubkopierer" find ich bescheuert, da Raub ein Diebstahl unter Gewalteinwirkung ist. Viel passender wäre Schwarzkopie.


Das Wort "Schwarzkopie" ist zwar schon besser, aber durch das Wort "Schwarz" ist es negativ behaftet. Man kann auch Warez oder Gratiskopie sagen.


----------



## Sixxer (21. Dezember 2008)

Die sollen die CDs und DVDs billiger machen. Dann wird auch nicht mehr raubkopiert.


----------



## dangee (21. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du findest es also gut, wenn Warez-Fans verfolgt werden? Die schaden doch niemandem.



sry aber:


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das Wort "Schwarzkopie" ist zwar schon besser, aber durch das Wort "Schwarz" ist es negativ behaftet. Man kann auch Warez oder Gratiskopie sagen.



Ich denke, Schwarzkopie passt gut, da es nach wie vor ilegal ist. 
Meine Eltern sind jetzt bei iTunes angemeldet. Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber die Software selbst ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Kalimar (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich immernoch wie das aussehen soll die Musikheinis wollen also zu mein Provider gehen und sagen überwach mal deinen Kunden wenn der auf der und der seite war schick ihm mal ne verwarnung oder wie?
Erklärt mir mal bitte wie das funktionieren soll und vor alledem wie ist man den da gegen Willkür geschützt es ist doch kein Staatliches Organ mit an bord das das alles überwacht.
Sieht mir alles nach Panikmache und Propaganda aus.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Dezember 2008)

spoon! schrieb:


> PORNOLINK!!!!



Solche Dreckspostings häufen sich langsam hier. 
Kann man dagegen nichtmal irgendwas unternehmen? Z.B. nen Filter für verlinkte URLs.


----------



## DerDriver (21. Dezember 2008)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Solche Drecksmeldungen häufen sich langsam hier.



kampf gegen Windmühlen, genauso wie die Musikindustrie gegen Musikpiraterie


----------



## Darkness08 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich wette das die musikheinies dann dem Provider Geld zahlen damit jeder eine email bekommt mit der drohung auf Sperrung und sie sich damit erhoffen das niemand mehr Loaden tut^^. Aber für die leute die sich etwas runterladen (ich kenn zwar niemanden)  ist das eine gute sache eigentlich da sie dann solange weiterladen bis sie email´s bekommen haben.


----------



## MomentInTime (21. Dezember 2008)

Meine Meinung:
Musik-Mafia RAUS aus der Politik !!!
Boykottiert die Musikindustrie, bis sie endlich tot ist !


----------



## rytme (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke kaum, dass die Provider da mitmachen werden, dafür müssten sie schon ordentlich bezahlt werden. 
Zudem finde ich das alles sowieso viel zu übertrieben, die Produzenten bzw. Bands/Sänger haben sowieso genug Geld.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich machen die da nicht freiwilig mit, denn erstens ists ein hoher Kostenfaktor und zum anderen sind die Schwarzkopierer eine recht interessante Gruppe, denen man schön die Highspeed Verbindungen 'andrehen' kann, da braucht man nichtmal viel für werben, einfach anbieten und sie nehmsens.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Dezember 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Musik-Mafia RAUS aus der Politik !!!


Das finde ich auch. Unser ganzes System ist viel zu korrupt. Ohne die ganzen "Parteispenden" wäre die Gesetzeslage viel vernünftiger und realistischer.



> Boykottiert die Musikindustrie, bis sie endlich tot ist !


Das klappt leider nicht, es wäre aber schön.
Am besten wäre es, wenn man alle kopiergeschützten Medien boykottieren würde. Aber dann müsste man auf sehr viel verzichten, wenn man im legalen Rahmen bleiben will.


----------



## AJaey (21. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das klappt leider nicht, es wäre aber schön.
> Am besten wäre es, wenn man alle kopiergeschützten Medien boykottieren würde. Aber dann müsste man auf sehr viel verzichten, wenn man im legalen Rahmen bleiben will.


 
Ich verstehe euch nicht. Warum erzählt ihr so einen Misst? Bleibt doch einfach auf der legalen Seite und ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen mehr machen. Zudem würde die Musikindustrie dadurch Geld sparen und somit idealer Weise die Preise für Musik weiter sinken.
Für meinen Teil kann ich nur folgenden Tipp geben: Nutzt Napster. 10 Euro im Monat für eine Musikflatrate. Dort bekommt ihr fast alles (WICHTIG: auch zum Downloaden als WMA mit DRM). Zusätzlich einmalig 20 Euro für eine Tunebite Lizens investieren, um damit "absolut legal" ein leben lang DRM lose Kopien in jedem beliebigen Audioformat anzufertigen, ohne Qualitätsverlust, und die Musikstücke auf jedem MP3 fähigen Player abspielen zu können.
So ist man auch ohne illegale Downloads auf dem neusten Stand, bekommt monatlich Empfehlungen und bezahlt lediglich 10 Euro im Monat. Was will man mehr? Und da die Artisten Geld für ihre Kunst haben wollen, wird es nie Musik ohne Bezahlung geben.
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. Dezember 2008)

das problem sehe ich eher im angebot des ganzen... richtig ist es das man sich gewissen dinge oft leichter illegal im internet besorgen kann.

falsch ist es jedoch zu glauben, das wenn man dies im groben verhindert, die verkaufszahlen um den selben faktor ansteigt.
stellenweise wird einem im internet urheberrechtlich geschütztes material viel einfacher zur verfügung gestellt als es auf rechtlichem wege zu besorgen wäre.

nur wenn man diese quellen nun nicht mehr nutzen kann heißt das nicht das man sich stattdessen die selben dinge käuflich erwirbt. denn fakt ist, muss man für eine leistung eine gewisse gegenleistung erbringen so steigt das qualitätsbewusstsein und man ordert sich nicht mehr jeden mist den man kriegen kann.

ich denke jeder oder die meisten die sich illegal dinge aus dem internet besorgen, sind sich dem gewissen risiko bewusst und würden auch dem gerne aus dem weg gehen. doch zum einen stehen alltägliche dinge die man auch so schon auf längere sicht hin plant einem einfach länger zur verfügung für oft weniger geld... als irgendwelche digitalen medien die idR zu eintagsfliegen zählen wie eine tageszeitung die man einmal liest und danach dem altpapier zuführt.

Sie tragen zwar zur unterhaltung bei und man ist froh das es sie gibt... aber man hat meistens nicht wirklich viel davon... also was treibt die menschen wohl zu dem was sie tun? im grunde denkt nämlich jeder darüber nach was er tut und nimmt wie wasser und strom den weg des geringsten wiederstandes


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (21. Dezember 2008)

AJaey schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euch nicht. Warum erzählt ihr so einen Misst? Bleibt doch einfach auf der legalen Seite und ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen mehr machen. Zudem würde die Musikindustrie dadurch Geld sparen und somit idealer Weise die Preise für Musik weiter sinken.


Du denkst doch echt nicht, dass die Musikindustrie vernünftige Preise machen würde, wenn niemand mehr Probe hören würde.
Der Vorschlag von IronheadHaynes war gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die Musikindustrie hat viel zu viel Macht. Wenn ihre Einnahmen drastisch sinken würden, würden sie auch an Macht verlieren, was dem Allgemeinwohl zuträglich wäre.



> Nutzt Napster. 10 Euro im Monat für eine Musikflatrate.


Davon sehen die Künstler aber herzlich wenig. Außerdem hat Napster keine Filme.
54,99 € pro Jahr sind übrigens ein besserer Preis.



> Zusätzlich einmalig 20 Euro für eine Tunebite Lizens investieren, um damit "absolut legal" ein leben lang DRM lose Kopien in jedem beliebigen Audioformat anzufertigen, *ohne Qualitätsverlust*, und die Musikstücke auf jedem MP3 fähigen Player abspielen zu können.


TuneBite spielt die Musik einfach nur ab und nimmt sie wieder auf -> Musik muss neu codiert werden, Qualitätsverlust.
Es gibt zwar auch ein sehr bekanntes Freeware-Tool, das den DRM-Mist ohne Umweg entfernt, aber das ist leider illegal. Wettrüsten: FairUse4WM entfernt neues Windows-DRM - Golem.de
Dass solche Tools verboten sind, ist übrigens ein weiteres Beispiel für die unsinnige Gesetzgebung, die auf Bestechung von Seiten der Musikindustrie zurückzuführen ist.



> So ist man auch ohne illegale Downloads auf dem neusten Stand, bekommt monatlich Empfehlungen und bezahlt lediglich 10 Euro im Monat. Was will man mehr?


Das hat man auch mit Last.fm, kostenlos.



> Und da die Artisten Geld für ihre Kunst haben wollen, wird es nie Musik ohne Bezahlung geben.
> Denkt mal drüber nach.


Du denkst also echt, dass von den Musikverkäufen, insbesondere durch Napster, noch nennenswert was für die Künstler bleibt?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (21. Dezember 2008)

problem ist nur das die publisher sich dessen bewusst sind das ohne sie als promoter das endprodukt kaum anklang finden würde...

man nehme z.B. den Hirte von deutschland sucht das supertalent... glaubst du der arme kerl wäre in irgend einer fußgängerzone so berühmt geworden wie er es durch das casting wurde?

und hinter dieser ganzen werbe maschinerie steckt enorm viel arbeit und aufwand... die natürlich auch bezahlt werden will... und da muss unsere moderne industriegesellschaft noch ein mittel finden wie man das ganze immer noch gewinnbringend verkaufen kann.

aber die summen die sich die menschen so vorstellen für solche dinge stehen ja in keiner relation, weil irgendwo alle menschen gleich sind... sie kriegen den hals nicht voll genug


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Du denkst doch echt nicht, dass die Musikindustrie vernünftige Preise machen würde, wenn niemand mehr Probe hören würde.
> Der Vorschlag von IronheadHaynes war gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die Musikindustrie hat viel zu viel Macht. Wenn ihre Einnahmen drastisch sinken würden, würden sie auch an Macht verlieren, was dem Allgemeinwohl zuträglich wäre.


Die Musikindustrie ist doch gerade am abkratzen.
Madonna hat z.B. keinen Vertrag mehr mit einem Major Label - nur noch mit einem *Konzertveranstalter*, manche Bands (AFAIR Coldplay) bieten ihre Musik komplett kostenlos im Internet, wenn du was bezahlen möchtest, darfst das tun.
Und so schaut auch die Zukunft aus, denn verdienen tun die Künstler mit Konzerten, wenn überhaupt...

Gabs nicht irgendwann 'nen Skandal mit OMD; die damals vom Label übern Tisch gezogen wurden und fast garnix vom Label bekamen...


----------



## MomentInTime (22. Dezember 2008)

AJaey schrieb:


> Und da die Artisten Geld für ihre Kunst haben wollen, wird es nie Musik ohne Bezahlung geben.



Nur allein schon mit dieser Aussage, hast du dich völlig disqualifiziert.
Ich lass' mir dein Statement noch mal auf der Zunge zergehen, weil es so herrlich übergeschnappt und wahnhaft verblendet ist:
Weil Künstler Geld für ihre Kunst haben wollen,... wird es nie Musik ohne Bezahlung geben. 

Das ist der Hammer, das ist echt der Hammer. Muss man noch was dazu sagen ? Das klingt wie der zu Fleisch gewordene Kapitalismus, der seine uneingeschränkte Daseinsberechtigung vehement einfordert, aber nun denn.
Sich kreativ auszudrücken ist ein kulturelles GRUNDBEDÜRFNIS der Menschheit. Man macht es, weil man sich danach fühlt, weil man es braucht, weil man es als erfüllend empfindet, und nicht wegen dem Geld !
"es wird nie Musik ohne Bezahlung geben, weil Künstler für ihre Kunst Geld haben wollen" wie lächerlich ! Das ich nicht lache ...
Ich könnte an dieser Stelle zahlreiche Künstler nennen, die deine Ansicht widerlegen, aber das ist die Müh' einfach nicht wert...


----------



## medienteam (22. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt doch nur eine wirkliche Alternative Preise runter und Qualität hoch.

Wer geht in die Apotheke und kauft zu teuren Preisen Medikamente von denen er weiß, dass sie schlecht oder mittelmäßig sind.

Also warum für Müll á la Popstars 10€ und mehr ausgeben?!


----------



## Kalimar (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde dank des Inet haben es die Künstler doch heutzutage viel einfacher ihre Musik allen zugänglich zu machen im dem sinne alle Plattenfirmen schließen und wieder bei der realität ankommen.
Künstler verdienen durch ihre auftritte das Geld und verbreiten ihre Musik kostenfrei übers inet vielleicht gerade mal die kosten für den traffic den man bezahlen soll aber selbst das könnte sich durch Werbung finanzieren.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Dezember 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Nur allein schon mit dieser Aussage, hast du dich völlig disqualifiziert.
> Ich lass' mir dein Statement noch mal auf der Zunge zergehen, weil es so herrlich übergeschnappt und wahnhaft verblendet ist:
> Weil Künstler Geld für ihre Kunst haben wollen,... wird es nie Musik ohne Bezahlung geben.
> 
> ...



So siehts aus.
Hier gibt es Musik von freien Künstlern ohne Ende: CTG Music Community
Anschauen lohnt auf jeden Fall.

Ohne Komerz und Gebühren. Wären alle Künstler so, hätten wir den ganzen Zoff mit der Musikindustrie nicht.


----------



## Uziflator (26. Dezember 2008)

Das juckt mich wenig, ich kaufe immer noch CDs!


----------

